# Curtis 1313 Handheld Programmer Pin Out



## Axon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a Curtis 1239 motor controller and Curtis 1313 handheld programmer.
The serial port on the motor controller is wired to connect to Curtis Spyglass display and I'm looking to make an adapter to hook up the 1313 handheld programmer to the serial port.

Does anyone happen to know the pin out off the 4 pin Molex connector on the Curtis 1313 handheld programmer (i.e. TX, RX, 12V and ground)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Axon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Curtis 1239 motor controller and Curtis 1313 handheld programmer.
> The serial port on the motor controller is wired to connect to Curtis Spyglass display and I'm looking to make an adapter to hook up the 1313 handheld programmer to the serial port.
> ...


Hi Ax,

On my adapter, 4-pin handset to 8-pin spyglass is as follows:

Pin #1 to pin #1.
Pin #2 to pin #8.
Pin #3 to pin #6.
Pin #4 to pin #5.

major


----------



## Axon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Major,

Thanks for the help.
Did you make your own adapter or is there an OEM adapter out there? 
Either way I think I'll just make my own. I can get parts for a few bucks. 


Thank again,

Axon


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Axon said:


> Did you make your own adapter or is there an OEM adapter out there?
> Either way I think I'll just make my own. I can get parts for a few bucks.


Hi Ax,

I made it. I use a lot of those Molex minifit jr connectors. I have the spec crimp tool and inventory of parts. $10 plus shipping (probably like a buck for padded envelop). PM me if you want.

major


----------



## Axon (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Major,

I think I'm going to try to put together my own, but thanks for the offer.
Thanks for giving me the make/model of those pins. I thought maybe they were some find of TE mate-n-lok connector and I was having hard time finding them online.

-Axon


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Axon said:


> Hi Major,
> 
> I think I'm going to try to put together my own, but thanks for the offer.
> Thanks for giving me the make/model of those pins. I thought maybe they were some find of TE mate-n-lok connector and I was having hard time finding them online.
> ...


Pins = 39-00-0041

Housings = 39-01-3043 and 39-01-2086

Good luck, 

major


----------



## G-Wiz (May 20, 2016)

Hi All,

Could anyone tell me the connections between the RJ11 plug and Molex Mini-Fit on a Curtis programmer cable?

Many thanks,

John.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Is there any way to direct connect to the 1238 controller from the 4 pin molex connector?
For instance, if you don't have a wiring harness or spyglass available?


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm looking for _almost_ the same the info previously posted in this thread and hoping someone can confirm or infirm my guesses before I make up a cable.

I picked up a 2nd gen Curtis handheld programmer, model 1311-4101 and need to modify the supplied cable to allow connection to Molex 4-pin rather than the less common ConXall 6-pin it's wearing now. I keep wanting to read that as Konks-ALL and wondering if it's the dumbest business name ever but I digress.

See attached pics for clarification but as I see it the bottom of the programmer presents 8 pins with 1 at left as viewed from front bottom. Luckily the molded connector on the cable has "8" marked at pin 8.

Can anyone confirm that this controller plug is identical to the spyglass connector mentioned in this thread and that Major's pin-out as follows is valid for my purposes?



> Pin #1 to pin #1.
> Pin #2 to pin #8.
> Pin #3 to pin #6.
> Pin #4 to pin #5.


If this pinout seems correct can someone confirm pin layout for the male Molex 4-pin MinifitJR. Pin 1 at bottom right when viewed from plug face with locking clip at top?

Lastly I'm curious if anyone can shed light on the model number of my controller? the 4101 suffix doesn't produce any hits online and I've yet to find it mentioned anywhere. Maybe it was sold through some licensee partner rather than Curtis?

If I can get this programmer working it will likely become available for loan or rental by mail for DIYers in Eastern Canada.

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed.

~ Reid in QC


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Reid_in_QC said:


> ...
> 
> See attached pics for clarification but as I see it the bottom of the programmer presents 8 pins with 1 at left as viewed from front bottom. Luckily the molded connector on the cable has "8" marked at pin 8.
> 
> ...


Hi Reid, 

Note that the 8 pin connector to which I refer is not the one you show (on the bottom of the handset). It was to the spyglass, a round panelmount meter.



> On my adapter, 4-pin handset to 8-pin *spyglass* is as follows:
> 
> Pin #1 to pin #1.
> Pin #2 to pin #8.
> ...


I can check my cord and confirm pinouts for what you need tomorrow.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

This is the Molex Minifit Jr plug. Pin #1 is lower left, pin#2 is lower right, pin #3 is upper left, pin#4 is upper right.

The plug which fits into the handset is a JST brand, 8 in line. Only 4 are populated. Connect as follows:

JST#8 to Molex #2.
JST#2 to Molex #4.
JST#3 to Molex #1.
JST#4 to Molex #3.

My programmer part # is 1311-4401. At least 10 years old.

Hope that helps.

major


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

Amazing and fantastic!

I figured Spyglass didn't use the same 1-8 linear plug but didn't bother digging up the manual to see. Thanks for the clear and concise answer.

I have the MiniFit Jr parts here somewhere. Now I just need to find those extra minutes in the day to fab it up.

thanks again

~ Reid


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

For bonus marks does anyone know the pinout for the RJ-11 connector used on some older Curtis 1207 (and perhaps other) controllers? I have one of these 1207 controllers and bought an extra MiniFit 4-pin female figuring I'd make a dongle to adapt from Molex 4-pin to RJ-11.

You know, something about striking while the heat shrink tubing is hot...


----------



## Reid_in_QC (Sep 5, 2017)

qualified success!

I think I've figured my programmer's funny model number (1311-4101 rather than -4401). It seems it was intended for the powered wheelchair industry to interface with Curtis 1740 (and maybe later 1228) controllers used in Pride Mobility and likely other brands. Hopefully my 1311 will still be okay with talking to other Curtis controllers and won't be too stuck in chair-talk. I'll try to ease it in to my world with some light conversation with pallet truck controllers. 

The supplied JST to ConXall cable was not super helpful and couldn't even easily be reused as it was only populated on 1-Wht, 5-Yel, 6-Or, 7-Brn, and 8-Blk. Mysteriously there is also a blue wire in the sheath with continuity to no pin. So short of modifying the molded 8-pin plug to allow reversing the order 8-to-1 the cable doesn't lend itself well to a 1,2,3,4 pinout as required for Major's instructions on wiring up the Molex 4-pin.

Luckily Major also included the hint about the programmer cable end being a JST product. I haven't yet found this particular flavour in their catalog but the pin pitch and size match up with their XH-series and I had some 7S balance cables of that ilk so made a tester with Molex 4-pin. Success! Programmer draws power from controller and seems to load parameters from controller at boot... but it doesn't seem to give me access to them per se... Now that I reflect I was probably failing an interlock delay sequence when I set up my test. I'll try again

My last resort idea, if in fact it's stuck in a powerchair mindset, is to contact FSIP or Curtis about reflashing it to different firmware if that's possible.

Thanks again for the support


----------



## ordinaryman008 (Jan 23, 2020)

Did you figure out anything with your Curtis 1313? I'm using a1313-3309 to program a Curtis 1228 controller in a mobility scooter and need to make a patch cord rj45 to atx4 pin.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicnott (Jan 29, 2021)

Good morning all,
Would someone be able to identify me the curtis 1313 molex plug wires by color please? Which color corresponds to 1/2/3/4 of the attached diagram?


----------

